# Wanted: Hawaii, 12/26-1/3



## Cfjkent (Dec 18, 2020)

Would prefer Maui but open to Big Island or Oahu. Thanks in advance for taking a look at my post!


----------



## lynne (Dec 18, 2020)

Not what you are looking for but Kauai seen on SFX Last minute
The Cliffs of Princeville
*Location:* Hawaii / Kauai
*Check-In:* 12/31/2020
*Check-Out:* 01/07/2021
*Size:* 1 Bedroom
*Occupancy:* 4


----------



## youknowthenight (Dec 18, 2020)

Do you have II access? I've seen some availability floating in and out


----------



## Fattcatt36 (Dec 18, 2020)

Cfjkent said:


> Would prefer Maui but open to Big Island or Oahu. Thanks in advance for taking a look at my post!


I have 4825 mvc executive points that expire on Feb. 28 2021.  They can be used wherever there is a vacancy.

I could reserve and then rent to you.

Please let me know if you are interested.

Thanks, ART. 86-673-9452.


----------



## VacayKat (Dec 18, 2020)

If you're still looking and want Kona area pm me.


----------



## Cfjkent (Dec 18, 2020)

lynne said:


> Not what you are looking for but Kauai seen on SFX Last minute
> The Cliffs of Princeville
> *Location:* Hawaii / Kauai
> *Check-In:* 12/31/2020
> ...


Hi lynee we are pretty set on a 1/3 return home. THanks for checking!


----------



## 9969hi (Dec 19, 2020)

As of right now I could get you a one bedroom deluxe ocean view at Diamond Ka'anapali beach club for Dec 25 to Jan 3 or Dec 27 to Jan 3 no Dec 26 check in available 
JIM 719 332 2300


----------



## DeniseM (Dec 19, 2020)

Remember that Kauai is back in quarantine, and we don't know for sure when it will open again.


----------

